# We lost our sweet Molly 2 weeks ago, and still struggle to accept it



## BuddyBigDog (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry you lost your wonderful, sweet, amazing Molly. They always leave too soon, and take a piece of our hearts with them when they go. Hugs and peace to you and your family!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

When I lost my first dog I cried every day for 6 months. Everything reminded me of him. I would accidentally call his name to go outside and fall apart. I thought I would never feel right again. After 6 months I could finally get through the day without ugly crying about missing him but I couldn't talk about him. It took 2 years to be able to talk about him and hold it together. 
My point is don't rush your grief and don't place expectations or judgements on yourself over your recovery from it. Dogs are special, darn near magical creatures in my opinion. There isn't anything more loving or pure in this world. Losing them opens a wound that doesn't heal overnight.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I’m so sorry. I lost my darling Bronte 8 weeks ago, six weeks shy of her 12th birthday. I am still gutted and haven’t been able to pack up anything. Her bowls and toys are still out. It takes time to grieve. It’s still so hard - but two weeks is really two minutes. I don’t cry so much in the day now but I do wake up in the middle of the night sobbing quite often. It’s a little easier every day but it really takes time. I know what you’re going through. Hang in there. You have so many wonderful memories to hold onto 💔🐾


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

You have my heartfelt sympathy. I am like Hidae with every dog I lose: about 6 months of intense grief and a couple of years before I can talk about the dog without turning into a tearful mess. It helps me to do something like plant a tree for them or give a donation in their name.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I lost my 7 year old in September. He was the love of my life, and I think about him (and cry usually lol) every day. His bowl is still in his crate exactly where I put it down for his last meal. Sometimes I still automatically go to grab it and I have to stop myself before I move it - I’ll cry like a baby the day I pick it up. I still have all of his medications, his belly bands, his treats in his cabinet. I still have his food in his Vittles Vault and even saved the few pieces of kibble I tried to offer him the day he passed.

My grief isn’t any less than it was in September, it’s just different now. I like that analogy about sadness being like a ball in a jar - the ball hasn’t gotten any smaller, the jar just got bigger to accommodate for it. I still cry, I still refuse to put away his things and I can’t bring myself yet to donate his specialised medications. That feels to me way too much like moving on and I am simply not ready for that yet. But I can talk about him, I can look at pictures of him with limited crying. I moved his vittles vault so it’s at the bottom of my vittles stack now. The medications are now in a bag in the cabinet. The loose kibble I tried to offer him went from in my PJs pants pocket (where I put them after he refused them) to one of his old, empty pill bottles. A quarter of a step forward is still progress.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

♥


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

Somewhere along the line, grief turns to everyday sadness. Missing her will always be an undertone.

Thanks for telling us about Molly. She sounds positively wondrous.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry about your Molly. It’s very hard. My Luke died in August of 2019 — he was eight when he got cancer & died four months later, shortly after he turned nine. He was that very polite Golden you are describing. He would even ask permission to get in the pool or to play with other dogs on the beach — I never taught him either, to my knowledge. I now have a lively one (Logan), who is also polite with a big splash of happy zest, and he makes me smile & laugh every single day. When Luke was sick I remember thinking I wouldn’t be able to do another Golden for years, even though I had touched base with a breeder about getting another one because I know it takes time. Once Luke was gone, I found life unbearable without a Golden in the house. 

To this day, I still tear up if I dwell on Luke for too long. I also smile when I think of him. As strange as it may sound, I still feel his presence at times and it gives me comfort. I hope to see him again one day.

You are definitely in the throes of it right now. A level of peace will come and you will remember your Molly at times with tears and at other times, with a smile. I hope some of the smiles come for you soon. I’ve thought about which way is best & I think you may be right about the quickness factor where they don’t suffer, even though that’s probably more difficult on the person/people left behind. We had four more months with Luke, with treatment. He didn’t suffer really (to my knowledge), but I’m not sure I’d do it again — but I might. Each experience is different. 

Goldens are members of the family. They’re such smart dogs, so expressive, and so loving. Getting one comes with the realization you will lose him or her one day. I just keep that thought out of my head and enjoy every single moment with my sweet Logan. 

Prayers for peace and comfort for you. We are very blessed to have the experience of a beautiful Golden(s) in our lives.


----------



## NickHdoglover (2 mo ago)

We lost our wonderful Champagne a month ago and although it's getting a bit easier now I still tear up easily if I think of our best times together. I have lost a few dogs over the years but I now think that the kind of grief that golden owners share is universal. They can be _so_ sweet, _so_ kind and _so_ loving compared to many other dogs that it is absolutely heartbreaking. When I think that Champagne made it to 14 1/2 and that she had such a wonderful life it does make me feel better, and that we really could not have been luckier. We first met her when she was 4 hours old, brought her home at 7 weeks and she still had the soul of a puppy and was as happy, joyful and loved at 14 1/2 as she had been her whole life with us. I feel your pain but I am sure that time will help and that one day you'll remember her with a smile on your face, Prayers to you.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Reading your story my heart breaks for you. As others have said we emphasize with you one hundred thousand times. My sincere condolences.

it’s never easy no matter the circumstances- the pain is real and raw and deep. Allow yourself all
the care and time you need. I’m happy she had such a loving life with you, no one could ever deny that


----------



## afl1951 (4 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss cherish your memories ❤🙏


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

The loss of a good dog leaves paw prints on the soul that never fade. I’ve lost close friends in combat; the loss of a soul dog hurts more.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss of Molly. She sure sounds like an amazing dog.


----------



## NickHdoglover (2 mo ago)

Boondox said:


> The loss of a good dog leaves paw prints on the soul that never fade. I’ve lost close friends in combat; the loss of a soul dog hurts more.


Wow. That says a lot.


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

TaraMom22 said:


> I am currently in a bit of a meltdown, and thought you all could sympathize. We got Molly at 11 months old almost 12 years ago.
> …
> …
> Just three hours from when we started to worry until she was gone.
> ...


This is very much what happened to my Charlie almost a year ago. And I still miss him. So much that it would be unhealthy to go into detail. I’m almost 70 and I have never mourned a human even remotely as much. It gets better, but for me thinking about it is all it takes for it to well up again.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet Molly. It's hard to even find the words to help you in your sorrow right now. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Molly sounds like a very lovely girl.

Be kind and gentle to yourself as you grieve. It's a long process. 

Sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort.

Godspeed beautiful Molly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The last 3 years, I lost my dad, two dogs, my birds... and our cat. And nearly lost my mom a few times as well. The last 2 years have been hell, putting it mildly. To anyone that's suspected I've gone a bit nuts or crabbed lately - it's that pain that's put sharp edges into everything and it feels like it's aged me 50 years meanwhile. 

I will say that the first loss does not hurt less in my memory than the last one. They all hurt. I still cry at the drop of a hat. But I also still cry about dogs I lost back in childhood. I still dream of them too.

Things do get better. Life has a way of offering comforts and peace that you can hang onto. There's future joys to wipe away your tears. <B

Hope you consider bringing home another golden at some point. There is nothing more comforting than having a golden to come home to. I remember being in your position where you reach down in the middle of the night and there isn't a soft head poking out from under your bed or a responding lick.... and would not wish that on my worst enemy.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

NickHdoglover said:


> We lost our wonderful Champagne a month ago and although it's getting a bit easier now I still tear up easily if I think of our best times together. I have lost a few dogs over the years but I now think that the kind of grief that golden owners share is universal. They can be _so_ st, _so_ kind and _so_ loving compared to many other dogs that it is absolutely heartbreaking. When I think that Champagne made it to 14 1/2 and that she had such a wonderful life it does make me feel better, and that we really could not have been luckier. We first met her when she was 4 hours old, brought her home at 7 weeks and she still had the soul of a puppy and was as happy, joyful and loved at 14 1/2 as she had been her whole life with us. I feel your pain but I am sure that time will help and that one day you'll remember her with a smile on your face, Prayers to you.


It was a surprise to have a Champagne here. My Champagne was not a GR but an ECS. She was the last one of our ECS alive. They were three. We had the mum aswell. I lost each of them in 3 years one after other. I tried to numb myself with our first loss . I had to because I was also dealing with health issues of Champagne. Second loss ( Yoga) was not expected at all and I never had the chance to say goodbye to her because she was abroad with my sister and me stuck in Istanbul ( pandemic). When I also lost Champagne after a hard struggle of almost 1-1,5 months, than I realized I have nothing left. It was February 2021 and I am still there, in that very cold February month.Now, I am surrounded by many rescued Golden Retrievers. No more personal dogs for me. I will only rescue.


----------



## NickHdoglover (2 mo ago)

Peri29 said:


> It was a surprise to have a Champagne here. My Champagne was not a GR but an ECS. She was the last one of our ECS alive. They were three. We had the mum aswell. I lost each of them in 3 years one after other. I tried to numb myself with our first loss . I had to because I was also dealing with health issues of Champagne. Second loss ( Yoga) was not expected at all and I never had the chance to say goodbye to her because she was abroad with my sister and me stuck in Istanbul ( pandemic). When I also lost Champagne after a hard struggle of almost 1-1,5 months, than I realized I have nothing left. It was February 2021 and I am still there, in that very cold February month.Now, I am surrounded by many rescued Golden Retrievers. No more personal dogs for me. I will only rescue.


Our Champagne was as lively and bubbly as the drink, she was a beauty - at times goofy, at other times queen of the household but always joyful, loving and so full of life. We are seriously considering a GR puppy _and_ a rescue. GR puppies always need a home as do rescues and we love having two dogs. That way we would cover both bases.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

NickHdoglover said:


> Our Champagne was as lively and bubbly as the drink, she was a beauty - at times goofy, at other times queen of the household but always joyful, loving and so full of life. We are seriously considering a GR puppy _and_ a rescue. GR puppies always need a home as do rescues and we love having two dogs. That way we would cover both bases.


I can relate. 
Mine was born in rose colour ( of champagne) and than got darker with time. She was bubbly, sometimes acidic ( well most of the time, very very but very smart. ( out of dozens of dogs I had rescued and owned, I shall admit that). I am happy that you wish to fill the void in your heart with a new dog. As per 28th of September, there is a ban on rescue dogs in Canada from foreign countries ( 113 countries) but I am sure that there are still GRs waiting to be homed by Goldenrescue Canada and Tattered Paws. If not, she will find you.....when the time is right.


----------



## NickHdoglover (2 mo ago)

Our bond with our Champagne was so intense largely due to her intelligence. She knew as many words as necessary but so much communication was through body language, facial expression and physical touch. There was constant connection and understanding. It made it so easy to be with her and so easy for her to be part of the family. 
I was not aware of the ban on rescue imports - thanks for that.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

NickHdoglover said:


> Our bond with our Champagne was so intense largely due to her intelligence. She knew as many words as necessary but so much communication was through body language, facial expression and physical touch. There was constant connection and understanding. It made it so easy to be with her and so easy for her to be part of the family.
> I was not aware of the ban on rescue imports - thanks for that.


Santé !!! for you next Champagne. Maybe will be Bordeux, or Porto
Have a blissful Christmas and a serene one for having given Champagne to taste the life...


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Zerpersande said:


> This is very much what happened to my Charlie almost a year ago. And I still miss him. So much that it would be unhealthy to go into detail. I’m almost 70 and I have never mourned a human even remotely as much. It gets better, but for me thinking about it is all it takes for it to well up again.


That will be me for years to come when I think about Molly. She just had a way of smiling that made me feel like I was the most important thing in the whole world. We have pictures of her everywhere, and each time I see one I have to remind myself "Happy Memory! NOT a sad memory! Be grateful she was your best friend for almost 12 years." She is the 2nd dog I have had in my 62 years that was perfection. I need to be grateful and not be hard on myself for getting sad occasionally.


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Hugs to you and your family. 🌈💗


----------

